
Nvidia CEO says Moore’s Law is dead and GPUs will replace CPUs - ZeljkoS
http://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-ceo-says-moores-law-is-dead-and-gpus-will-replace-cpus/#ampshare=http://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-ceo-says-moores-law-is-dead-and-gpus-will-replace-cpus/
======
PaulHoule
Dennard scaling (free clock rate increases with die shrinks) was dead 12 years
ago. Since then gains have all been about parallelism.

